# [SuSE Linux 8.1] Woher kriegen?



## MoMo (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne SuSE Linux 8.1 aus dem Internet downloaden.
Ich besitze ein Intelsystem (ich glaube das heißt i386).
Woher kriege ich die Dateien für eine CD-Installation?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten !

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## gecko (27. Dezember 2002)

Versuchs doch auf irgendner Warez Site :>  oder bei http://www.suse.de


----------



## MoMo (27. Dezember 2002)

Danke für deine Antwort !

 

Mir ist schon klar, dass ich SuSE Linux von suse.de kriege, aber was mache ich mit dieser i386 Version, die ich gerade herunterlade von ftp://linux.mathematik.tu-darmstadt.de/pub/linux/distributions/suse/8.1/?
Auf CD brennen?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## gecko (27. Dezember 2002)

*Bitte lesen Sie vorher unbedingt die Installationsanleitung!*


----------



## MoMo (27. Dezember 2002)

Ok, aber sind das wirklich nur 11,1 MB?
/edit: Aha: 





> Installation
> 
> Boot from CD/floppy and at the bootpromt enter the installation source:
> 
> ...


Wenn ich mir jetzt also das ganze Verzeichnis runterlade (eben ftp://ftp.suse.com/pub/suse/i386/8.1), dann kann ich's auch über CD installiern, indem ich z.B. install=e:\ eingebe?

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## gecko (27. Dezember 2002)

so sollte es gehen, ja.


----------



## MoMo (27. Dezember 2002)

OK!
Wie groß ist denn das gesamte Verzeichnis ftp://ftp-suse.uni-freiburg.de/pub/suse/i386/8.1/ incl. aller Unterordner (nicht, dass ich es nicht auf eine CD kriege und dann ALLES umsonst war)?
Steht das irgendwo (rechtsklick->eigenschaften funktioniert natürlich nicht, weil nur die Files, aber keine Folders gezählt werden).

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## melmager (27. Dezember 2002)

suse 8.1 komplett = 7 cd's


----------



## MoMo (27. Dezember 2002)

Hallo,

 

ich habe mir heute ein Magazin mit SuSE Linux 8.0 (4.5 GB) gekauft. Das hat 9,80€ gekostet, und auf eine gedruckte Version des Handbuches, 7 CDs (ist beim mir ja alles auf einer DVD, viel besser) und den Support kann ich verzichten (für was gibt's denn das UseNET?).
Richtig Cool.
Jetzt werde ich wahrscheinlich häufiger in diesem Forum unterwegs sein .

Gruß
MoMo


----------

